# Breeder contracts



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am in no way planning on becoming a breeder! However in the past I studied contract law and my good friend is in law right now so I find the concept of contracts for dogs somewhat fascinating. I only have one dog purchase the breeder/contract route so I have very limited knowledge of what good contracts look like. If any breeders (or future breeders) out there would like to share their contract with me that would be really interesting for me. Doesn't have to be just GSDs. No need to share here, just PM me a link or copy of the text. Thanks!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

will send ours later today.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.blackthornkennel.com/BlackthornSalesContract.pdf


----------

